# Things I learned on my first solo metric



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

So yesterday, I went out for a long ride early in the AM. Here's what I learned:

1. 1 20 oz bottle of gatorade plus 1 gel every 45 is a good rule of thumb eating wise. Even then, I was starting to get hungry towards the end.

2. There is no problem that a hard climb won't make you forget.

3. The air that doesn't tire me out over 50 miles seems like water between 50-65.
​3a. Will sell soul for aerobars.

4. When tired, best to keep cadence up over 90, even if the gear is embarassing. Besides, only the bike knows, and if it talks, you're bonking.

5. Don't listen to your endorphins--they are the devil. Keeping up with that fresh group for the last five miles is a readily demonstrated as really bad idea as soon as your lonely final climb shows up.

Anyway, the results were fairly encouraging--my AVS was .5 faster than the prior week over 50 miles, and with more climbing. I think I might be able to knock out a century this fall. Many thanks to the folks on this board for a variety of helpful comments over the past couple of months.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Congrats. 

May want to think about dropping the gatorade for something more nutritionally sound.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cadence of 90 when you're tired? Wow.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

BassNBrew said:


> Congrats.
> 
> May want to think about dropping the gatorade for something more nutritionally sound.


Like what?
I use gatorade, have for years and never had issues. I do like real food on rides that long.
I don't care for gels (I do use them but not as food, just for added calories when needed) as they just don't stay with me long enough. Give me a pbj or a ham sandwich.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

pigpen said:


> Like what?
> I use gatorade, have for years and never had issues. I do like real food on rides that long.
> I don't care for gels (I do use them but not as food, just for added calories when needed) as they just don't stay with me long enough. Give me a pbj or a ham sandwich.


How do you eat? I honestly can't even choke down a fig newton come mile 50-60 of a ride. I would love to be able to eat a PB&J, but I'm afraid someone would have to stop me from choking. 

To the OP: Good job!


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

pigpen said:


> Like what?
> I use gatorade, have for years and never had issues. I do like real food on rides that long.
> I don't care for gels (I do use them but not as food, just for added calories when needed) as they just don't stay with me long enough. Give me a pbj or a ham sandwich.


Gatorade is crap. Get Amino Vital or something like that. And why do you have to eat much on a 60 mile ride if you've been riding for years? Don't you eat before you ride? A banana, a gel and maybe an energy bar that you enjoy. Have a recovery drink of no-fat chocolate milk, a banana and ice, in a blender, as soon as you get home - stat!. Then just normal, healthy meals.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Nutritionally sound?*



BassNBrew said:


> May want to think about dropping the gatorade for something more nutritionally sound.


While there certainly are advantages to eating food, what you take in during a long ride is all about accessible carbohydrates, not a balanced diet. Other than getting your bike and body all sticky, potential gastrointestinal distress, and bad taste, there's really nothing wrong with Gatorade.


----------



## PhysioJoe (May 6, 2008)

PB&J is for mountain bikers. Haha, but seriously, fig newtons are almost all carb and (at least for me) very easy on the stomach. 2 bottles of diluted gatorade and 4-500 cals of newtons are perfect for my 3 hour rides. I'm not noodling along, though- we're talking 2500kj+ efforts with time at threshold.

PhysioJoe




SlowMo said:


> How do you eat? I honestly can't even choke down a fig newton come mile 50-60 of a ride. I would love to be able to eat a PB&J, but I'm afraid someone would have to stop me from choking.
> 
> To the OP: Good job!


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> While there certainly are advantages to eating food, what you take in during a long ride is all about accessible carbohydrates, not a balanced diet. Other than getting your bike and body all sticky, potential gastrointestinal distress, and bad taste, there's really nothing wrong with Gatorade.


It lags most sports drinks in every category expect for sugar.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Terex said:


> Gatorade is crap. Get Amino Vital or something like that. And why do you have to eat much on a 60 mile ride if you've been riding for years? Don't you eat before you ride? A banana, a gel and maybe an energy bar that you enjoy. Have a recovery drink of no-fat chocolate milk, a banana and ice, in a blender, as soon as you get home - stat!. Then just normal, healthy meals.


Oops, I thought I read century, I missed the metric part of it.
I still think real food is better for me than gels on longer rides. 
For 60 your right I dont need much if any food. I can usually get by with just watered down gatorade, a cliff bar and I do choke down some gels every once in a while but for some reason after I get to 80 miles I want something in my stomach.
I too want to hurl when I eat a bunch while riding, including bars, fig newtons or my ham sandwich. I take small bites over a long period of time.
Granted I was doing centurys before there was such a thing as a power bar. I guess you get use to it. Never had issues with distress in the gut while riding.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Nobody mentioned classic coca-cola.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

Personally, I think it is up to the individual to determine what amount of intake of food and liquid is best for his/her body. Everybody is different and I am sure what makes one person feel great might make somebody else feel sick. Some people seem to need tons of liquids while others need very little and I guess it depends somewhat on what your body is used to over all the years you have been doing physical activities.


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi hrumpole, I did my first metric century two weeks ago. I have been riding less than a year, so my experience is limited. That effort took me just under 3 and a half hours. Two bottles of water and 1 cliff bar that I had on a 3min break.

I see you are aiming for a classic century. I am just starting to think the same. Do you have a specific training schedule in mind for that? I was a little sore after my metric century effort, but did do a short recovery ride of 30km the next day without issue. Any info you might have would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Not really--I've been (sort of) using the "8 week" schedule on about.com, but am also training for a tri. According to that schedule, I should be ready in two weeks. I could have kept going for quite a while, but I'm not sure I would have made another 35 miles. At least, not without aerobars or a draft.

As to actual training, I commute by bike, so it's never more than 20 miles on any "off day" nor less than 10, but I also have the run (ugh) and the swim (fun) to train for. Once the event is over in september, my thought is to do one in October--which I should by then be ready for.

Congrats--3:30 is hauling (at least to me), esp if there are hills.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2007)

If you guys are doing solo metric centuries you shouldn't have much of a problem with 100 miles, especially if it's an organized century. You'll be riding in pacelines and probably have 4 to 6 SAGs. I found when I did my first century a year ago (I've done another since then) it was easier than doing a solo 62 miles. Just ride your own pace, don't go too fast at the beggining, eat and drink enough and have fun.


----------



## Solopc (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for the responses hrumpole and [email protected]

I will say this, I did feel it later in the day after finishing the 100km. I will also thank you for your compliment, although it feels like I should be doing this faster(in my mind anyway).

As for doing an organized century, that is what I am going to look for. I will need to get some practice in for riding in pacelines. I will probably hit up the local bike shop where I picked up my ride to see if I can join them for a weekend group ride. The only time I have riden around other riders was for a 50km charity ride, and I am not talking organized pacelines or anything. Anyway, thanks again for the responses and advice.


----------



## Donzo98 (Oct 1, 2008)

Just out of curiosity....

1. What was your AVS?

2. What do you consider a ridiculously low gear for the 90 cadence?


----------

